# 19 Tiguan Shakes



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Well this long story starts back in April when I purchased a new 2019 Tiguan SE 4wd. This thing only had 17 miles on it when I bought it. From day one I've noticed if I'm driving over 50 mph I can feel vibration in the gas pedal. I thought nothing of it till I started to do more highway driving. At 80ish its definitely noticeable. My wife sitting in the passenger seat can feel it through the floor. So fast forward to when the dealer called and its my one month check up. Perfect time to mention the vibration. During the inspection the found a torn cv boot on the front passenger side. Ok fine, grease got on the wheel and threw it out of balance. The part was not available so back a week later to replace the boot and clean up the inner wheel. I get the vehicle back and sure enough on the way home the vibration is present. Now another trip to the dealer after I filled out a nasty survey. This time they checked and balanced all tires and said all is fine. Before I took the car I had the service writer come with me. Yep you guessed it still vibrates. Back to the shop and they thought it was a good idea to rotate the tires and see if the problem follows. UMMM NO. same problem. I use my Tiguan for work and I'm at 4200 miles. Tomorrow 7/3/19 its going back to the dealer. I suspect that when this car was delivered to the dealer, the transport carrier must've secured the vehicle on the trailer using the drive axles, either wrapping chains or straps to hold it down. Something in the drivetrain is out of balance, drive shafts, drive axles, bearings it can be anything...How can a car under 1000 miles have a torn cv boot? Apologies for the rant. This time when I called in to make the appointment they told me they need it for a couple of days. You think! 4200 miles of just bull****! I bought a new car so I can have worry free driving. Thanks for listening.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Urano17 said:


> .......suspect that when this car was delivered to the dealer, the transport carrier must've secured the vehicle on the trailer using the drive axles, either wrapping chains or straps to hold it down........How can a car under 1000 miles have a torn cv boot? Apologies for the rant. This time when I called in to make the appointment they told me they need it for a couple of days. You think! 4200 miles of just bull****! I bought a new car so I can have worry free driving. Thanks for listening.


A VW contracted vehicle hauler would never have done that. Your beef is not with VW but with the dealer and you decision to accept a non-new vehicle that had been setting on a dealer lot somewhere.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

We should have a terror story thread...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder why they dont just replace the axle? Seems like an easy fix...

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Have you asked them to check if your tires are properly balanced, that can cause a shake like you described.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> I wonder why they dont just replace the axle? Seems like an easy fix...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


After todays visit that is the next step. The parts are on order hope to get it back on Saturday.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> Have you asked them to check if your tires are properly balanced, that can cause a shake like you described.


They did it twice. Two different technicians on two separate visits. They even rotated the fronts to the back and backs to the front. Same problem. Today they decided to order the drive axle for the front passenger. I believe this is my problem since the issue when they found the torn boot. Hope to get it back in on Saturday.


----------



## _chassis_ (Jun 21, 2019)

Sounds like a damaged CV joint or bent axle shaft from the vehicle carrier. Easy bolt in replacement for the dealer.


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

You should call VW customer care. Report your issue. They'll hook you up with stuff or a gift card or even a rental car if the dealer hasn't already done something to kiss your _a_ss.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

20th#726 said:


> You should call VW customer care. Report your issue. They'll hook you up with stuff or a gift card or even a rental car if the dealer hasn't already done something to kiss your _a_ss.


If it was damaged by the carrier, VW is not responsible. If the proper VW carrier had been used there wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Urano17 said:


> Well this long story starts back in April when I purchased a new 2019 Tiguan SE 4wd. This thing only had 17 miles on it when I bought it. From day one I've noticed if I'm driving over 50 mph I can feel vibration in the gas pedal. I thought nothing of it till I started to do more highway driving. At 80ish its definitely noticeable. My wife sitting in the passenger seat can feel it through the floor. So fast forward to when the dealer called and its my one month check up. Perfect time to mention the vibration. During the inspection the found a torn cv boot on the front passenger side. Ok fine, grease got on the wheel and threw it out of balance. The part was not available so back a week later to replace the boot and clean up the inner wheel. I get the vehicle back and sure enough on the way home the vibration is present. Now another trip to the dealer after I filled out a nasty survey. This time they checked and balanced all tires and said all is fine. Before I took the car I had the service writer come with me. Yep you guessed it still vibrates. Back to the shop and they thought it was a good idea to rotate the tires and see if the problem follows. UMMM NO. same problem. I use my Tiguan for work and I'm at 4200 miles. Tomorrow 7/3/19 its going back to the dealer. I suspect that when this car was delivered to the dealer, the transport carrier must've secured the vehicle on the trailer using the drive axles, either wrapping chains or straps to hold it down. Something in the drivetrain is out of balance, drive shafts, drive axles, bearings it can be anything...How can a car under 1000 miles have a torn cv boot? Apologies for the rant. This time when I called in to make the appointment they told me they need it for a couple of days. You think! 4200 miles of just bull****! I bought a new car so I can have worry free driving. Thanks for listening.


It sounds like the dealer is trying to help you and going through a diagnosis process. As far as "worry free driving", its a machine made by humans, not a unicorn.

Im not sure what the issue is here.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

_chassis_ said:


> Sounds like a damaged CV joint or bent axle shaft from the vehicle carrier. Easy bolt in replacement for the dealer.


They replaced it and the same problem. So they have the Tiguan and let's see what they come up with.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

rkfast said:


> It sounds like the dealer is trying to help you and going through a diagnosis process. As far as "worry free driving", its a machine made by humans, not a unicorn.
> 
> Im not sure what the issue is here.


Yes they are trying by going through the motions of "helping". The best way I can describe "Helping" is have you ever been in a restaurant and all they care for is turning tables. Get them in and get them out as fast as they can. The problem I have is that if I want to spend once a week at the dealer I would've bought a used car at half the price. I get it but this is uncalled for for any auto manufacture. At the end of the day who is compensating me for my time? Im remaining patient and if they can not come up with anything going to try another dealer.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Side note for the last 3 days I've been driving a 2019 4wd SEL trim , 18 inch wheels with the roof and a power lift gate. My Tiguan is a SE 4wd, 17 inch wheels no bells or whistles. This SEL drives totally different. It feels sluggish, the transmission shifts different it's got to be the weight that the sun roof adds. Identical engine and drivetrain but two different driving dynamics. I've own my for 3 months and I'm at 5k miles. The SEL only has 1500 miles.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I have not compared mine to another Tiguan without panoramic roof but don't find it too sluggish (for what it is) and do not notice any vibration in the gas pedal.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

noka648 said:


> I have not compared mine to another Tiguan without panoramic roof but don't find it too sluggish (for what it is) and do not notice any vibration in the gas pedal.


The SEL on has 1500 miles and on my part "sluggish" is not fair to say. I was just immediately surprised on the first impression of the drive compared to my Tiguan.Once its broken in I'm sure I would not be able to tell the difference if I were to drive another Tiguan in my future. I'm also wondering if the software ( trans/engine) between my Tiguan and this loaner is different. I must say I'm kind if kicking myself for not buying a loaded SEL. I purchased another Vw due to how my wife's 2017 Passat Rline drove and feels. Owning it for 2 years and 40k miles later its been great. One small issue was that the door open/close module went bad. I just hope they can resolve this vibration at highway speeds.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Urano17 said:


> Yes they are trying by going through the motions of "helping". The best way I can describe "Helping" is have you ever been in a restaurant and all they care for is turning tables. Get them in and get them out as fast as they can. The problem I have is that if I want to spend once a week at the dealer I would've bought a used car at half the price. I get it but this is uncalled for for any auto manufacture. At the end of the day who is compensating me for my time? Im remaining patient and if they can not come up with anything going to try another dealer.


Yep...been there done that. Its very frustrating.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

Just a suggestion you might mention to the dealer. Take all 4 wheels and tires off another Tiguan and see if the vibration remains. If the loaner you are in does not shake, it could be a possible test dummy. The other possibility is put your wheels on the loaner, a reverse test.


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

Urano17 said:


> Yes they are trying by going through the motions of "helping". The best way I can describe "Helping" is have you ever been in a restaurant and all they care for is turning tables. Get them in and get them out as fast as they can. The problem I have is that if I want to spend once a week at the dealer I would've bought a used car at half the price. I get it but this is uncalled for for any auto manufacture. At the end of the day who is compensating me for my time? Im remaining patient and if they can not come up with anything going to try another dealer.


CALL VW CARE AND START A CASE. VW (the manufacturer) will compensate you. This goes above the dealer. I had an issue with the rear brake pads/rotors on my '19 SEL at 188 miles and I was compensated.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

vwman53 said:


> Just a suggestion you might mention to the dealer. Take all 4 wheels and tires off another Tiguan and see if the vibration remains. If the loaner you are in does not shake, it could be a possible test dummy. The other possibility is put your wheels on the loaner, a reverse test.


The wheels and tires are ruled out. It’s comes down to both front axles. I should get it back on Thursday. I’m hoping this puts an end to my weekly trips. Lol My Tiguan has (Reveal from Verizon) a gps unit for my job. Without being there I can see the locations, speeds overall idle time that they are giving it 100%.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

20th#726 said:


> Urano17 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they are trying by going through the motions of "helping". The best way I can describe "Helping" is have you ever been in a restaurant and all they care for is turning tables. Get them in and get them out as fast as they can. The problem I have is that if I want to spend once a week at the dealer I would've bought a used car at half the price. I get it but this is uncalled for for any auto manufacture. At the end of the day who is compensating me for my time? Im remaining patient and if they can not come up with anything going to try another dealer.
> ...


Update : both front drive axles. Without being there I can see (Reveal from Verizon) that they are driving it. I’m confident that are giving 100%. If this does not solve it, that will be my next step.


----------



## zwalk (Nov 7, 2013)

Did this fix your problem


----------

